# declaración jurada



## Lemon Squeezy

Hola,

Qué es exactamente una "declaracion jurada" y como se traduce en francés?

Gracias


----------



## shaky

Desolée, je ne connais pas le mot en français, mais je peux t'expliquer la signifiance. Peut-être ça t'aidera...

C'est simplement un papier où on dit, déclare, affirme, (jure), quelque chose. On le signe et on se fait responsable que ce qu'on dit est vrai. 

Par exemple, pour recevoir une bourse, on peut te demander une "declaración jurada" où tu affirmes que tu ne reçois pas une autre bourse à la même fois. 
Donc, tu écriras un papier en disant:

Yo, Pepa Fernández, con DNI 6767676767, declaro que...
Et puis tu signes. 

Ça marche??


----------



## Domtom

-
declaración jurada = déclaration sur l'honneur

SOURCE: Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique E-F F-E, de J.FERRERAS et Gilbert ZONANA, La Maison du Dictionnaire, 2000, page 60.


----------



## GURB

La declaración jurada es "_la manifestación que un testigo, un perito etc...hace ante un juez acerca de lo que_ _sabe_...", jurando que dice la verdad.
En francés corresponde a "déposition"= "_action de faire_ _une déclaration en justice_".
La expresión en su totalidad se traduce por: " _déposition_ _sous (la foi du) serment_".


----------



## Lemon Squeezy

Merci à tous d'avoir répondu si rapidement!
 
J'avais trouvé différentes choses, mais je n'étais pas très sûre. 
 
Le site de la commission européenne est pas mal aussi car il propose des explications en français sur les professions juridiques dans les différents pays européens dont l'Espagne... super!
 
Muchas gracias à todos!!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Tengo que aclarar, que una declaración jurada es un documento en el que una persona particular Declara bajo juramento cierto extremo que generalmente le es solicitado por la administración:

Don XXXXXx

Juro por mi honor:

ó
Juro por Dios y por mi honor:

Que xxxxxxxxx
Y para que conste y surta los efectos oportunos la firmo en xxxxx a xxxx de dosmilsiete.

ó

Firma
Declaro bajo pena de perjurio, que la información que he brindado en esta declaración jurada es, a mi leal saber y entender, veraz correcta.


----------



## Lemon Squeezy

en efecto, lo que estoy traduciendo es un documento donde una persona declara "bajo juramento" su estado civil "a efectos de contraer matrimonio civil".
gracias


----------



## GURB

Alors "déclarer sous serment"


----------



## Lemon Squeezy

merci à tous pour vos commentaires enrichissants


----------



## franro2003

Buenos días / tardes si estáis en Francia:
Soy traductor jurado (assermenté) y quería preguntaros si os parece correcta esta frase.

Je soussigné Francisco Rodríguez, traducteur assermenté, autorisé par l’État espagnol, fais foi que cette traduction en français est fidèle à son original en espagnol.
Merci beaucoup.
Francisco


----------



## Tina.Irun

Assermenté es válido.
"Les documents non établis en français doivent être accompagnés d'une traduction certifiée conforme à l'original par un *traducteur **assermenté*".

Pondría 
Je, soussigné, Francisco Rodríguez, ...   
y ver si es mejor 
  "certifiée conforme à l'original" o  "fais foi que..." (no soy traductora).


----------



## Steph.

Hola,

Soy también traductora jurada y suelo utilizar la frase siguiente :

*" ...certifie que la présente traduction est conforme au document original, rédigé en langue espagnole. "*


----------



## Steph.

Hola de nuevo,

En ce qui concerne le début, je dirais plutôt : traducteur assermenté, *agréé* par l’État espagnol...


----------



## Mister X

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola
Si yo quiero decir en francés por ejemplo:"Presenté la declaración jurada de las cargas sociales de este mes", cómo se diría?


----------



## N.Flamel

Lemon Squeezy said:


> Hola,
> 
> Qué es exactamente una "declaracion jurada" y como se traduce en francés?
> 
> Gracias


Déclaration assermentée


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


Mister X said:


> ...Si yo quiero decir en francés por ejemplo:"Presenté la declaración jurada de las cargas sociales de este mes", cómo se diría?


Sans contexte particulier => ...la déclaration sur l'honneur .... ( voir Post #3 )


----------



## Madame Barberin

N.Flamel said:


> Déclaration assermentée


Hasta donde sé assermenté solo se aplica a personas.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/assermenté


----------



## Nanon

N.Flamel said:


> Déclaration assermentée


_Déclaration assermentée_ s'utilise au Canada. En France, on parle d'une _déclaration sous serment_, ce qui n'est pas exactement la même chose qu'une _déclaration sur l'honneur_ établie par le signataire lui-même. Explication (source) :


> *Rappel : une déclaration sous serment n’est pas une attestation sur l’honneur - 15/01/2013*
> Pour prouver la régularité de sa situation fiscale et sociale, le candidat retenu peut, s’il est établi dans un Etat autre que la France, produire une déclaration sous serment, en remplacement du certificat établi par les administrations et organismes du pays d'origine.
> Cette déclaration sous serment ne peut en aucun cas revêtir la forme d’une attestation sur l’honneur établie par le signataire lui-même ! La déclaration sous serment doit être réalisée devant un tiers habilité et respecter une certaine solennité. Elle seule est admissible.


----------



## jprr

Moi je veux bien... simplement je constate :
1 - une déclaration qui peut être présentée par lettre ou sur internet (exemple) - par l'intéressé lui même -  n'est pas tout à fait la même chose qu'une déclaration devant notaire ou autre autorité habilitée qui certifie la déclaration.
2 - le rappel concernant la déclaration sous serment concerne* le code des marchés publics* ( citation complète ) :


> remplacement du certificat établi par les administrations et organismes du pays d'origine *(art. 46-II du CMP)*.


...dans le cas où l'attributaire, étranger, ne peut pas produire un document établi par les administrations de son pays d'origine...ce qui pour le coup constitue un contexte particulier  pas si fréquent, et non signalé comme tel par *Mister X*
Et c'est apparemment le seul cas hors procédures judiciaires.


----------



## Nanon

Non, jp, ce n'est pas le seul cas. D'abord parce qu'une déclaration sur l'honneur n'implique aucune formalité pour son signataire, sinon un certain formalisme dans la rédaction ('déclare sur l'honneur", "pour valoir ce que de droit"), tandis qu'une déclaration sous serment suppose qu'il y ait un tiers devant qui on puisse prêter serment.

Ce que je contestais, c'était d'une part le terme "déclaration assermentée" - comme Madame Barberin, d'ailleurs - et d'autre part que "déclaration sur l'honneur" soit présenté comme seule traduction possible indépendamment du contexte et donc des conditions dans lesquelles est faite cette déclaration.

Voici un autre contexte dans lequel "declaración jurada" est traduit par "déclaration sous serment". L'Argentine a mis en œuvre une politique de "régulation des échanges" afin de défendre la production nationale et de promouvoir un modèle de substitution d'importations. L'un des instruments de cette politique est un système de licence d'importation appelée "Declaración Jurada Anticipada de Importación" (DJAI). L'Organisation mondiale du commerce a traduit "declaración jurada" par "déclaration sous serment". Voici le document de l'OMC en français :



> Les principaux éléments du système DJAI sont les suivants: a) aucun produit ne peut être importé en Argentine sans l'autorisation préalable du gouvernement argentin; b) les commerçants sont obligés de demander cette autorisation en présentant une "déclaration sous serment" électronique avant toute importation [...]



Cette déclaration devant les autorités faisant l'objet d'un enregistrement, elle va plus loin qu'une simple "déclaration sur l'honneur".


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> ...
> Cette déclaration devant les autorités faisant l'objet d'un enregistrement, elle va plus loin qu'une simple "déclaration sur l'honneur".


Ok, et sur le fond nous sommes d'accord... Il n'en reste pas moins *qu'assimiler une déclaration électronique à un serment* me paraît curieux, et pour tout dire pas très habile.
En principe le serment suppose une déclaration publique et/ou l'invocation de quelque chose de sacré.

_Peut-être une volonté, superflue, de juristes d'insister sur l'engagement de la responsabilité juridique du déclarant ?_

à tout prendre je préfère la formule "déclaration jurée" utilisée dans ce document:


> ...
> Télécharger la déclaration jurée qui est à remplir et à remettre aux vérifications administratives à Buenos Aires (1)
> ...
> La déclaration jurée (Télécharger la déclaration jurée SAG) vous sera distribuée lors des vérifications administratives à Buenos Aires, ...



(1) sur le formulaire lui-même:
"declaración jurada de ingreso al país" est traduit par "déclaration sur l'honneur..." le reste de la traduction est moins réussi.


----------



## Nanon

_Juré_ se dit d'une personne et pose donc le même problème qu'_assermenté_ (cf. supra, post 17).


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> _Juré_ *se dit d'une personne *et pose donc le même problème qu'_assermenté_ (cf. supra, post 17).


Lorqu'il s'agit d'un _*substantif *_! pas en tant participe passé de "jurer" / adjectif.


----------



## Nanon

@jprr, tu m'obliges à faire usage d'arguments d'autorité et je n'aime pas ça... 

Dans le domaine juridique (contemporain, parce que "déclaration jurée" est ancien), c'est bien de _déclaration sous serment_ qu'on parle. Je veux bien te concéder _affidavit _pour _declaración jurada_, mais uniquement dans des contextes relatifs à la c_ommon law_.

Voici la fiche de Termium plus (Canada : anglais / français / espagnol). Les Canadiens utilisent "déclaration sous serment" parallèlement à "affidavit" dans certains cas et préconisent uniquement "affidavit" dans d'autres (normal puisqu'ils appliquent le droit anglais et que "déclaration [faite] sous serment" serait trop "français"). Pour l'espagnol : "declaración jurada". Plus que les cas d'emploi ou non de "déclaration sous serment", il est intéressant de voir que jamais Termium ne préconise "déclaration jurée".

Dans dictionnaire-juridique.com :


> "Affidavit" est un terme qui nous vient du droit romain. Les parties l'invoquent dans les procès dans lequel le droit anglais est applicable. Il s'agit d'une déclaration sous serment faite dans les pays de la Common Law par une partie ou par un témoin devant un solicitor. Le juge français a l'obligation de rechercher quel en est le contenu. Il peut estimer que la production d'un affidavit n'est pas suffisamment probante.


Enfin, quant à la DJAI, ce n'est bien sûr pas le fait que la déclaration soit électronique qui est assimilé à un serment , mais cette déclaration constitue un engagement solennel.


----------

